# ##### WRUW Citizen - May 2021 #####



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Exceed - F900-T022685


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos WOW! F900 Exceed

Happy Saturday! Attesa F900 CC9010-66L on black titanium


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

This is supposed to go to a new owner this month, so this might be the last wrist shot.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

After selling the TIC beaters, the DLC Promaster is always on beater duty.


----------



## ChristheE (Apr 6, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

While waiting for nice photos from aafanatic 🤜


















CC7014-82E


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

NY0045


----------



## Rile (Nov 5, 2017)

Army life with BN0118









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

World's first full metal, solar, radio controlled watch.



Mitch


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4004-52E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos Thanks for those beautiful photos of your CC7014-82E

Happy Sunday! Finding out what's awesome about the watches I already have Attesa F900 CC9010-66A


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Kuroshio 64


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Monday! Attesa Moon Gold F950 CC4004-66P


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Mitch100 said:


> World's first full metal, solar, radio controlled watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch


It's a cool watch but 12-15 years too late to be world first solar full metal radio controlled one.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> It's a cool watch but 12-15 years too late to be world first solar full metal radio controlled one.


Actually Mitch is right, since he probably quoted my Radiocontrolled History thread, which quotes Citizen. The difference with earlier metal cased RC watches is that those did not have the antenna in the case, the metal cased Junghans had the antenna integrated in the bracelet, because they couldn't get decent reception otherwise. They did have an encased antenna in a ceramic case.

If the subject interests you, I invite you to read this thread: Citizen 'Atomic Time Keeping' Radiocontrolled History Thread | WatchUSeek Watch Forums
I also explain where Junghans trumped Citizen and where Citizen trumped Junghans, in post #10 and #11.


----------



## Maffy (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Navihawk C650-Q02144


----------



## ChristheE (Apr 6, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos WOW! Loving that pre-radio controlled C650 Navihawk The scenery's not bad either

Happy Tuesday! I think I shouldn't like this, but I do JW0010-52E


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Actually Mitch is right, since he probably quoted my Radiocontrolled History thread, which quotes Citizen. The difference with earlier metal cased RC watches is that those did not have the antenna in the case, the metal cased Junghans had the antenna integrated in the bracelet, because they couldn't get decent reception otherwise. They did have an encased antenna in a ceramic case.
> 
> If the subject interests you, I invite you to read this thread: Citizen 'Atomic Time Keeping' Radiocontrolled History Thread | WatchUSeek Watch Forums
> I also explain where Junghans trumped Citizen and where Citizen trumped Junghans, in post #10 and #11.


Not sure where Casio lands here because WVQ500 derivatives been in titanium and solar and MB5 as early as 2004 not sure about previous models. For sure Citnzen been among first in multi band. Read about Junghans Mega in late 80s or 1990 in popular mechanics like magazine. At the time there was only first digital model later followed by analog digital and all others (including solar as early as 1990s but my memory is rusty here).

Technically you put it all in your thread. Went over it. Great write up!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Bought this for my kid in a thrift store a while back, but needs a battery. It has one of those slap on bands.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@CitizenPromaster You're FrEaKing me out! Don't worry, this photo should get you back PS sorry about the weird skin color. Tan + Vibrant = weird

Happy Wednesday! Psyched to be alive Rockin' This Attesa F950 "Shadow of the Moon" CC4004-66E (the crystal on this one is the best I've seen)


----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

Good afternoon from Athens!!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Fugu Friday! This lovely Citizen Promaster Automatic Diver's.

It's a lovely watch, somewhat colourful, with the red accents contrasting starkly with the blue dial. It wears slightly smaller than the paper size suggests and is comfortable on my small wrists. 
















Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AT2021-54E


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Sold one two days ago with miyota 8203 to rhe buyer in states. Bought new one yesterday, metal and rubber band, model -17lem. February production date and miyota 8204.

I didnt become friends with metal band and sold it immediately. Gonna wear it on rubber but not Citizen one, ordered from Alieexpress Fluoro rubber in 4 colors.


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Happy Friday...
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@crazybywatches Welcome to the forum Loving that Nighthawk over cool pool

Happy Friday! Just got the import tax bill for my CC7014-82E $125 Loving this CC7015-55E


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

aafanatic said:


> @CitizenPromaster You're FrEaKing me out!


Let's keep freaking you out then!

Before I got my titanium Lorus watch as a teen (the prelude to my titanium watch obsession) I had this quartz pocket watch.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Friday! Just got the import tax bill for my CC7014-82E $125


Sorry about your import tax bill. Now you can imagine my pain when I pay 21% VAT on a used watch from Japan


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AT2021-54E


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AT2021-54E


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Citizen Seven Star ParaWater


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Citizen Orca beater for yard work.


----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Riveredger (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Monday! My new CC7014-82E arrived yesterday, but I don't get tp wear it until June So here's JDM Skyhawk PMV65-2241


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

W1240-57A


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! CC9030-51E


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Monday! My new CC7014-82E arrived yesterday, but I don't get tp wear it until June So here's JDM Skyhawk PMV65-2241


Congrats, only a few weeks


----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

Good afternoon from Athens..C:


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Dante80 I never get tired of this one Thanks for sharing it with us

@Rojote That watch hits so far above it's price point, it's crazy awesome!!



Dxnnis said:


> Congrats, only a few weeks


@Dxnnis Thanks, I had already forgotten about how awesome that incoming one is I was out bid on an auction this morning but I already have the watch I really want Thanks for the reminder

Happy Wednesday! This watch never seems to get old for me CC7015-55E


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

aafanatic said:


> @Dante80 I never get tired of this one Thanks for sharing it with us
> 
> @Rojote That watch hits so far above it's price point, it's crazy awesome!!
> 
> ...


Look forward to seeing you post when it arrives


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice,looks great on the mesh


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Thursday! New to me from Yahoo Japan CC9025-51E


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Thursday! New to me from Yahoo Japan CC9025-51E


Worth the wait ? 
If not you can send it to me  
Wear it in good health, looks great


----------



## Aldayo (Feb 5, 2021)

This old fella









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Thursday! New to me from Yahoo Japan CC9025-51E


aafanatic, you have again a magnificent acquisition 🤩🤜


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Day everyone,
Tsuno today!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos & @Dxnnis Thanks you guys, I am definitely bonding with this one

Happy Friday! CC9025-51E


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos & @Dxnnis Thanks you guys, I am definitely bonding with this one
> 
> Happy Friday! CC9025-51E


Until the next 🥰😉😌


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Citizen Eco-Drive ProMaster Diver for today.

It's a lovely watch, my only gold tone diver, and has quickly become a favourite.

It wears true to size, meaning it's a large watch and presents itself as a large watch too. It's comfortable on my small wrists though.
















Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

B876-H25543


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Saturday! Titanium Navihawk CC9025-51E


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 15883420
> 
> B876-H25543


The model number for this watch, a Citizen titanium milestone watch, is PMX56-2951. If you want to get rid of it, let me know ;-)


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

CitizenPromaster said:


> The model number for this watch, a Citizen titanium milestone watch, is PMX56-2951. If you want to get rid of it, let me know ;-)


They're all over buyee, not too expensive&#8230;


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Ziptie said:


> They're all over buyee, not too expensive&#8230;


Yes, you've told me before, though I can't find in which thread, but currently there is only a junk one on YJA...


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Yes, you've told me before, though I can't find in which thread, but currently there is only a junk one on YJA...


I'll let you know when I see one.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Ziptie said:


> I'll let you know when I see one.


That's kind of you, but I don't want to buy any more watches haha. And I never suggested to Tiribos to buy it from him ;-)


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Two today. First one to start, second one after a watchmaker got the 19mm strap off of the 18mm watch.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CitizenPromaster said:


> The model number for this watch, a Citizen titanium milestone watch, is PMX56-2951. If you want to get rid of it, let me know ;-)


Citizen calls are tedious, 2 references, not to mention the JP / EU / US codes, it's much simpler at Casio.
I will keep it


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Picked this up just yesterday.

Needs a new crystal and bezel insert:


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Tiribos said:


> Citizen calls are tedious, 2 references, not to mention the JP / EU / US codes, it's much simpler at Casio.
> I will keep it


Non, non! Each watch has 1 reference/model code (PMX56-2951), 1 movement code (B876) and 1 case code (H25543). The only problem is that the reference is never on the watch, so in auctions the seller usually puts the information he sees on the caseback in the title, which is the movement code and case code, like B876-H25543.

If you wanted to order parts like a bracelet, the dealer would ask you for the case code, that's the first identifier in Citizen's systems.

And when the reference/model code differs between Japan, Europe and the US, that usually means the watch is actually different, even though it might look similar.

Très simple


----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

Good afternoon from Athens..C:


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Dante80 Simply magnificent!

Happy Sunday! It turns out that my wrist has shrunk during Covid from eating right and exercise. PMV65-2242 on my sub seven inch wrist


----------



## n0vska (May 16, 2021)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Monday! Attesa Moon Gold F950 CC4004-66P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L for church this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Monday! Still loving this CC7015-55E


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

My only titanium and perpetual calendar piece. Citizen BL5350-59L for my Tuesday.
















-Shawn


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

JY8070-54E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

My subtle and understated Citizen.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! Worked out is this just to shake the cob webs off it NB0070-57E on BC Rubber


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Monday! Still loving this CC7015-55E


I saw one of those before all the stores shut down due to Covid last March. It is a impressive watch but way too busy looking and I could not get over the gap between the case and the crown on the 8 o'clock side. That is a snag and tear off waiting to happen


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Tuesday is Satellite Wave day


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Wednesday! I love the crown and crown guards on this one 300M diver BN0088-03E


----------



## DCBman (May 16, 2021)

B620 on the rounds today...


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Brycen for my Thursday.
























-Shawn


----------



## DCBman (May 16, 2021)

spm17 said:


> Brycen for my Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 15891997
> 
> -Shawn


I like that one!! Very nice!?

I want one of those!!! What model is it??


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

DCBman said:


> I like that one!! Very nice!👍
> 
> I want one of those!!! What model is it??


Thanks man. Model # is CA0649-06X


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Soon be Friday


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@DCBman Welcome to the forum Great watch

Happy Thursday! So many great watches, so much time Titanium Navihawk F900 CC9025-51E


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

Your typical Citizen underrated watch.


----------



## ChristheE (Apr 6, 2021)

On vacation in Moab, Utah.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCBman (May 16, 2021)

ChristheE said:


> On vacation in Moab, Utah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an e-bike?

Nice watch too!! What model?


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@mtbmike Nice Signature Courageous Gotta love 300M WR and perpetual calendar

Happy Friday! Giving this one some love and some sun Attesa Satellite Wave F100 CC2006-53E


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Just received this BI 1050-05A quartz. I love it. It definitely looks like a Pilot Watch to me.
Joe


----------



## ChristheE (Apr 6, 2021)

DCBman said:


> Is that an e-bike?
> 
> Nice watch too!! What model?


Not an e-bike. 100% pedal powered Specialized Stumpjumper 29er.

Eco Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-28E

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

ATD53-2941


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

aafanatic said:


> @CitizenPromaster You're FrEaKing me out! Don't worry, this photo should get you back PS sorry about the weird skin color. Tan + Vibrant = weird
> 
> Happy Wednesday! Psyched to be alive Rockin' This Attesa F950 "Shadow of the Moon" CC4004-66E (the crystal on this one is the best I've seen)


This watch is awesome 
For the crystal, I think there are 2 things, the crystal itself but also the color of the dial, a very black background is important to bring out the transparency of the crystal. I think moon gold and CC9010-66L, CC9010-66A like others have the same crystal but not quite the same transparency effect. 🤲
The best i've seen is in the Astron and some Oceanus.


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

Once more an Eco-drive after a gap of about a decade


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Saturday! Still loving this: CC9025-51E titanium satellite wave Navihawk MRK-DLC


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Saturday! Still loving this: CC9025-51E titanium satellite wave Navihawk MRK-DLC


Way&#8230;badass! Love it.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This bright Citizen Quartz ProMaster Diver's for this bright Sunday!

It's a beautiful watch, my first Promaster diver. It's a bright, colourful, fun, compact watch. Ideal for smaller wrists like mine, the bump of the depth sensor is always a conversation starter.
















Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristheE (Apr 6, 2021)

I just saw that yellow one on Instagram. Very cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Rojote Thank you SO much Loving you r " beads of rice"

happy Sunday! Weekend holiday with this CC9025-61E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Russ1965 That Auto-Diver on mesh is awesome A real departure for you; what is it, Summer?

Happy Monday! My wife wanted to be more supportive of my Watch Hobby, so this one is getting two brothers this June (CC7014-63E & CC7014-82E) This: CC7015-55E


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## EdgarZ (May 24, 2021)

This old pro master has been on my hairy wrist as my daily wear for 6 years now. It's been to 16 countries, and countless road trips. I've replaced the strap once, and even had to replace the crystal. It is still my favorite daily "Beater" watch


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

My oldest Citizen and the one that started me in this crazy hobby :


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

EdgarZ said:


> View attachment 15900925
> 
> This old pro master has been on my hairy wrist as my daily wear for 6 years now. It's been to 16 countries, and countless road trips. I've replaced the strap once, and even had to replace the crystal. It is still my favorite daily "Beater" watch


That one we don't see here at all. Great addition! Welcome to WUS!


----------



## EdgarZ (May 24, 2021)

Rocket1991 said:


> That one we don't see here at all. Great addition! Welcome to WUS!


Thank you! It's model # JZ1065-13E. They can still be tracked down on eBay and some sites if anyone is interested.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

aafanatic said:


> @Russ1965 That Auto-Diver on mesh is awesome A real departure for you; what is it, Summer?
> 
> Happy Monday! My wife wanted to be more supportive of my Watch Hobby, so this one is getting two brothers this June (CC7014-63E & CC7014-82E) This: CC7015-55E


Such an Awesome! watch. Love that multi-dimensional dial, I can see why you just can't get enough of it. I'm sure you've considered the CC7015-63E too, but just in case you want to complete the collection, though I really don't know how many variants there are.

Can't wait to see which one wins the contest for wrist time in June.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CB0206-86X


----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Dante80 said:


>


Any scratches yet?


----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Any scratches yet?


Not yet but I'm wearing this two-three times per week so far, not every day. Even the clasp is still pristine (the first thing that I tend to scratch in my watches personally).


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@EdgarZ Welcome to the forum Thanks for sharing a great photo of a great watch

@PetWatch Thanks for the encouragement I have already ordered all of them, I just don't get to open wear them yet (CC7014-63E & CC7014-82E)

Here's the CC7014-82E captured during sizing


Happy Tuesday! Still loving this CC7015-55E (#0112-1989)


----------



## clockworksynergy (Oct 3, 2013)

🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

CB0171-97E in full MRK. Cat for scale.










And to preemptively answer @CitizenPromaster ; there are no marks on it yet. I'm wearing it once or twice a week these days; I usually grab the -11L on leather.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

This just came .. ordered last week from the EU..


----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

CC3007-04E Satellite Wave today.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Wednesday! CC9025-51E


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Citizen Stealth for me. (BV1085-14E)
























-Shawn


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

The BN0200-56E showed up today. I knew it was going to be the upper limit for me size-wise, but swapping the bracelet for a Zulu toned it down ... it's a keeper


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Enjoy your day


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Love it. May I ask the model number pls? My guess is it's no longer in production?



Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 15905547
> 
> Enjoy your day


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC9008-84E


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Eric.S said:


> Love it. May I ask the model number pls? My guess is it's no longer in production?


It's pretty old now, 30+ years and to honest I have forgot the model number but I think it is
AJ0100-02E it is quite small by today's standards but it's timekeeping is still one of the best I have


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos Loving that F900 Satellite Wave Such a classy case

Happy Thursday! Just got this back from Hurley Roberts: JDM Titanium MRK PMV65-2261


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Primo Friday.(CA0467-11H)
























-Shawn


----------



## EdgarZ (May 24, 2021)

My nighthawk. Absolutely my favorite watch I own.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos Loving that F900 Satellite Wave Such a classy case
> 
> Happy Thursday! Just got this back from Hurley Roberts: JDM Titanium MRK PMV65-2261


Yep case and buttons not common, Citizen 
You also have some georgous pieces in this style 

Nice Blue Angels 👍


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC9020-54E


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos WoW! It came back You got your CC9020 back. It looks awesome

@EdgarZ Loving that Nighthawk

Happy Memorial Day Weekend! JDM Titanium Sky PMV65-2241 (Flagship from yesteryear)


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Memorial Day Weekend Wearing this one last time before I relegated to just one watch for vacation 30th Anniversary Sky (#0112-1989) CC7015-55E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AS4065-54L


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Sunday! Titanium MRK Navihawk CC9025-51E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

I left the house with a bare wrist and now this thing is on there.










Just my luck, I wanted to buy a beater, and this thing is hardly distinguishable from brand new! ;-)


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CitizenPromaster said:


> I left the house with a bare wrist and now this thing is on there.
> 
> View attachment 15913671
> 
> ...


Oooh happy day 🤞


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AT9010-52E


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Tiribos said:


> Oooh happy day ?


...but now he has to take good care of it

Happy Monday! Two weeks in the desert with just this black titanium Navihawk. CC9025-51E


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

First time posting here in the Citizen sub-forum! Picked up the Chandler Field Watch (BM8180-03E) for backpacking, hiking, kayaking, and general knock-around purposes. Liked the color of the stock strap but not the material, so I swapped it out for a Barton Elite Silicone.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

CitizenPromaster said:


> I left the house with a bare wrist and now this thing is on there.
> 
> View attachment 15913671
> 
> ...


Look at that pristine clasp!


----------

